

Amazon Launches Kindle Store for iPhone - mcav
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1286678&highlight=

======
mcav
Too bad they didn't directly integrate it into the Kindle iPhone application
though. (It launches in Safari.)

~~~
kailoa
I don't think they can or want to do revenue sharing with Apple.

